# Hard pan wet spot on side hill, best way to dry it out?



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

Last summer I got a 12 acre hill side that I planted to alfalfa. Along the upper side of the hill there are 2 spots that has been wet both last year and this year. It's bad enough that there are spots that stand water yet 20 feet down hill it's just fine. My rent is super cheap on this ground (100 square bale per year). At this point there isn't money available for tile even though it would be the best solution. Has anyone used a mole to dry up ground? For clarity of terminology it's basically a single ripper shank with a 4 inch pipe at the bottom to leave a tunnel. Fortunately I don't have any rocks to deal with so it should be fairly straight forward.

I don't have access to such a machine but have a plan in mind to build one that should be able to go down about 2 feet. If money becomes available in the future I should be able to add a tile boot and lay small tile with it also.

I'm wondering if this may be feasible for a short term drainage solution since I will probably only farm this ground for another 3-5 years (the land owners new husband is kind of well lets just say different ).


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Might try and rip it. You should be able to rent or borrow a ripper or sub-soiler. I would dig down and see how deep the hard pan is. If it is deeper than a ripper will go, then you might need to tile the field.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it actually a lack of infiltration (hard pan) or water coming to the surface?

How big are these two spots? For potentially just three years, I'd be tempted to mow around them when wet but try to get them mowed at least once per year whenever they dry.


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

It's water coming to the surface. I had ripped in the fall before seeding to alfalfa the next spring and it really didn't help. I really want to try to dry this spot up mostly because it's a fairly large area and I usually mow in the dark so don't see the wet until I'm into it. I'm up in the air on the limited time that I will hay this piece of ground. I believe the current husband is figuring out the he's from the city and belongs in the city so with some time he may get it that I do have a clue on how to take care of the land.

Hugh I would really like to plow in some tile but no money is the problem. I have an amazing resource pile that would allow me to build a plow without purchasing materials.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like a seep spring popped up there. I have one that was dry for years but started running about 3 years ago. At times, it'll pump out 10-20 gals/minute.

As soon as I can, I want to put something like a ground well and tile in that area and try to funnel water down the hill to the pond.

Seep springs can show up when ground water channels its way to the surface. They can come and go as the ground moves around.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Sounds like a seep spring popped up there. I have one that was dry for years but started running about 3 years ago. At times, it'll pump out 10-20 gals/minute.
> 
> As soon as I can, I want to put something like a ground well and tile in that area and try to funnel water down the hill to the pond.
> 
> ...


You've just described parts of our pasture, every time in the past when we tiled it, the stupid spring moves. If it gets wet enough I'll throw a temporary hot wire around it so it doesn't get completely mudded up.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> You've just described parts of our pasture, every time in the past when we tiled it, the stupid spring moves. If it gets wet enough I'll throw a temporary hot wire around it so it doesn't get completely mudded up.


I'm curious. Is it showing up where the cattle aren't grazing? If so, could it be that compaction from them is pushing it around? Maybe there's a "source" someplace else.

Also, if I remember right, the water table is pretty close to the surface up in your area because of Lake Michigan.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I'm curious. Is it showing up where the cattle aren't grazing? If so, could it be that compaction from them is pushing it around? Maybe there's a "source" someplace else.
> 
> Also, if I remember right, the water table is pretty close to the surface up in your area because of Lake Michigan.
> 
> Ralph


It's always on the one hillside and has stayed put pretty much since it's been pasture, when we tried to farm it it moved around quite a bit.

Have a sixty five foot well, the water was down about 30 when we pulled the pump and replaced it, this is on the hill top.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> It's always on the one hillside and has stayed put pretty much since it's been pasture, when we tried to farm it it moved around quite a bit.
> 
> Have a sixty five foot well, the water was down about 30 when we pulled the pump and replaced it, this is on the hill top.


Interesting!

Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a couple of areas like that. Tried draining & that did not help so I piled dirt on the seep areas and they are now dry.


----------

